# Current ferry prices?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're planning a week in France around 26th May (Dover/Calais) and I've been fairly appalled at the prices today, even through the Caravan Club who have generally been good in the past.

Any ideas? RV & trailer.

Dougie.


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Ferry prices*

I how much was it?


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

May be it is because i think it is a holiday weekend. How much is it? I booked in March Dover Dunkirk, admittedly car and caravan (used to have M/H.) June to end of August £115.00 with Norfolkline return.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Try seafrance I booked a return in June for £60, 8metre m/home
Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Ferry prices*



dandan said:


> I how much was it?


£319!! 8O I've had £120 before (9.88m van + 4m trailer)

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

frenchfancy said:


> May be it is because i think it is a holiday weekend. How much is it? I booked in March Dover Dunkirk, admittedly car and caravan (used to have M/H.) June to end of August £115.00 with Norfolkline return.


Ah - probably so. £176 about 10 days later. 

Weird - I've re-entered the dates for P&O via the CC site, & it now says £204.

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dougie 

I just checked the tunnel for your RV and trailer on your dates, if your not fussy about the times it costs from £251 return


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Those are crazy prices? I booked seafrance for 7m van for £62 return July August which is peak time. This was about 3 weeks ago.

Chris


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got quoted £199 seafrance for 10 mtr MH with 4 mtr trailer and social hours :wink:

Sling in a CC discount or other and it must be good :wink:

2 Dogs make channel hopping costly for us


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RR said:


> Just got quoted £199 seafrance for 10 mtr MH with 4 mtr trailer and social hours :wink:
> 
> Sling in a CC discount or other and it must be good :wink:
> 
> 2 Dogs make channel hopping costly for us


I've got it down to £73 each way if we travel on Wednesday (huh?). £146 is a deal better than £227 which was the next best on the Saturday/Saturday booking.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chrisgog said:


> Those are crazy prices? I booked seafrance for 7m van for £62 return July August which is peak time. This was about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Chris


Bear in mind the trailer loads it. 

Dougie.


----------

